# The MENACE That Is Squid®!!!



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

WHY IS THIS HUMIDOR EMPTY??? What dastardly deed has "The Menace Of Squid®" done now??? Oh the humanity!!! Save yourselves!!! <G>


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't care who you are now thats funny.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Bahahahahaha, someone's getting nuked!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ut Oh - Empty -- Need To Get Er Filled---


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

HAHA! Awesome!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:huh_oh: :mumbles: 



Lookout below ...........


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

it must be me cause i'm all out of pink squid beanie babies.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Squid®, why don't you use that picture for your avatar?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats to funny, Give'm hell squid!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

All dramatic like....


DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Hey Squid®, why don't you use that picture for your avatar?


Done!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm so disturbed. First we were enlightened about Squiddy's affliction for "Hello Kitty" and now... Pink beenie Babies!

Where did all the cigars go?? Maybe you were cleaning your humi and forgot where you put them! Did you check the oven? Maybe the fridge?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

bobaganoosh said:


> I'm so disturbed. First we were enlightened about Squiddy's affliction for "Hello Kitty" and now... Pink beenie Babies!
> 
> Where did all the cigars go?? Maybe you were cleaning your humi and forgot where you put them! Did you check the oven? Maybe the fridge?


Maybe Squid needed a home for his beanie baby. Seems like a decent fit.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> I'm so disturbed. First we were enlightened about Squiddy's affliction for "Hello Kitty" and now... Pink beenie Babies!
> 
> Where did all the cigars go?? Maybe you were cleaning your humi and forgot where you put them! Did you check the oven? Maybe the fridge?


It's not "beanie baby"! It's a doggie chew toy! HAW!


----------



## speedytt (Feb 4, 2008)

lolololol


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

uh oh
its going to get crazy in here
but what if i dont want all your nutzo cigars and i just want the adorable squidbilly stuffed animal
what are you going to do then?


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> It's not "beanie baby"! It's a doggie chew toy! HAW!


Suuuuuure it is.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I dig it Squid!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Cute...lol...this should be good.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

bobaganoosh said:


> I'm so disturbed. First we were enlightened about Squiddy's affliction for "Hello Kitty" and now... Pink beenie Babies!
> 
> Where did all the cigars go?? Maybe you were cleaning your humi and forgot where you put them! Did you check the oven? Maybe the fridge?


Or the microwave!! :lol:


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

matt257 said:


> Or the microwave!! :lol:


I always lose things in the couch...don't wanna sit on all those sticks!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

matt257 said:


> Or the microwave!! :lol:


...or the dishwasher. It's gotta be a violation of some convention to leave a humidor empty for more than a few minutes. Better fill it up quickly before the Cigar Cops show up at your door!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

hey... everyone seems to be expanding on this!

Lets play a game! Everyone comment on where *YOU* think squiddy's cigars have been misplaced! The person who guesses it right wins the squid beanie baby!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Went out as bombs?


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Thier still in that ammo belt that makes 'em look like tampons!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> hey... everyone seems to be expanding on this!
> 
> Lets play a game! Everyone comment on where *YOU* think squiddy's cigars have been misplaced! The person who guesses it right wins the squid beanie baby!


Hey there, Rash-a-roni... Yer pretty durn free about giving away other people's doggie chew toys! Get back in yer little box, I say! BACK!!! <G>


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice prop :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Is the squid really that cute?


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> hey... everyone seems to be expanding on this!
> 
> Lets play a game! Everyone comment on where *YOU* think squiddy's cigars have been misplaced! The person who guesses it right wins the squid beanie baby!


My guess would be in boxes marked "Priority Mail" !

:huh_oh:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

the Squid doesnt have the cojones...or does he?

:frown:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> the Squid doesnt have the cojones...or does he?
> 
> :frown:


He may not have cojones, but he does have tentacles! :lol:


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Squid® : Pretty in Pink! :roflmao:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> the Squid doesnt have the cojones...or does he?
> 
> :frown:


You can either bet on it, or ask around among the maimed from the past. Squid® got out of the habit for a while, but that was largely due to a decade's-worth of personal tragedies that occurred in a single month. I ain't back 100% yet, but I can sure blow up a few unsuspecting souls with stuff other than "Squid® Bomblets"... HAW!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> It's not "beanie baby"! It's a doggie chew toy! HAW!


I got some sad news for you Tim, thats not a squid at all but just a little pink octopussy!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I got some sad news for you Tim, thats not a squid at all but just a little pink octopussy!


Now that is some funny shit!:roflmao:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I got some sad news for you Tim, thats not a squid at all but just a little pink octopussy!


Thanks a bunch, Frank... What has Squid® ever done to you to deserve such vile treatment? <G>


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Grow a pair CigarLive Smack-Talk® Member #1!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

A pink squid... wow... so squiddley came out of the closet!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> You can either bet on it, or ask around among the maimed from the past. Squid® got out of the habit for a while, but that was largely due to a decade's-worth of personal tragedies that occurred in a single month. I ain't back 100% yet, but I can sure blow up a few unsuspecting souls with stuff other than "Squid® Bomblets"... HAW!


Quit whimpering there yougin' and take your new play toy out for a stroll---:arghhhh:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> A pink squid... wow... so squiddley came out of the closet!


Hey Jimbo! I found a video of how you torture yer cats!!! <G>

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1242542


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh... Forgot to mention that there will be three little packages going out Friday morning...


----------

